# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Trying to bring out the trademark BIG BLACK GUY GENETICS! LOL Diet critique please!

## Dr Manhattan

Ok guys i'm thinking 

1/2 gallon water, Fish oil, one a day vitamins

7am 1 hour elliptical...i always hit 1,100+ calories burnt by finish
830am-----two slices whole grain bread, can't believe it's not butter spray
1030am------16oz bbq chicken breast litle bbq sauce, 1 cup fresh steamed broccoli
1230pm-------High 5 protein shake 25gms protein 1gm carbs
230pm-------16oz bbq chicken breast litle bbq sauce, 1 cup fresh steamed broccoli
430------High 5 protein shake 25gms protein 1gm carbs
630----16oz bbq chicken breast litle bbq sauce, 1 cup fresh steamed broccoli
8-930-----weights.... high rep med weight 3 x 30
10pm------High 5 protein shake 25gms protein 1gm carbs


Suggestions please!

You guys are the best!!!

----------


## Dr Manhattan

Gotta get this diet dialed in!

"Gotta dig DEEP! Yeeeaaaahhhh Buuuudddddddyyyyy!!! Lighweight! Ain't nothin but a PEANUT!!!" -RC

----------


## FireGuy

1/2 gallon water, Fish oil, one a day vitamins

7am 1 hour elliptical...i always hit 1,100+ calories burnt by finish
830am-----two slices whole grain bread, can't believe it's not butter spray.* Need some protein in here.*
1030am------16oz bbq chicken breast litle bbq sauce, 1 cup fresh steamed broccoli*1lb of chicken is too much, cut down to 8oz at the most and add in some carbs like a sweet potatoe or brown rice*
1230pm-------High 5 protein shake 25gms protein 1gm carbs*How about dropping this with a meal simliar to the one before*
230pm-------16oz bbq chicken breast litle bbq sauce, 1 cup fresh steamed broccoli*Same comments as earlier*
430------High 5 protein shake 25gms protein 1gm carbs
630----16oz bbq chicken breast litle bbq sauce, 1 cup fresh steamed broccoli*same comments as earlier*
8-930-----weights.... high rep med weight 3 x 30
10pm------High 5 protein shake 25gms protein 1gm carbs

Maybe redo it with some of these suggestions and ones you will receive from others and list macros for each.

----------


## Dr Manhattan

Thanks Fireguy!

Great advice!

----------


## Dr Manhattan

Any more advice guys?

----------


## jamyjamjr

i need a good estimate as to what your bf is.. then we can do your tdce

Men: BMR = 66 + ( 6.23 x weight in pounds ) + ( 12.7 x height in inches ) - ( 6.8 x age in year )



once you have that number, you can multiply it by an activity number to figure out your daily caloric expenditure, be honest here as this is the very cornerstone of your diet, if you are between two of the below activity levels then just multiply by a number in between them

To determine your total daily calorie needs, multiply your BMR by the appropriate activity factor, as follows:


If you are sedentary (little or no exercise) : Calorie-Calculation = BMR x 1.2
If you are lightly active (light exercise/sports 1-3 days/week) : Calorie-Calculation = BMR x 1.375
If you are moderatetely active (moderate exercise/sports 3-5 days/week) : Calorie-Calculation = BMR x 1.55
If you are very active (hard exercise/sports 6-7 days a week) : Calorie-Calculation = BMR x 1.725
If you are extra active (very hard exercise/sports & physical job or 2x training) : Calorie-Calculation = BMR x 1.9

----------


## Dr Manhattan

> i need a good estimate as to what your bf is.. then we can do your tdce
> 
> Men: BMR = 66 + ( 6.23 x weight in pounds ) + ( 12.7 x height in inches ) - ( 6.8 x age in year )
> 
> 
> 
> once you have that number, you can multiply it by an activity number to figure out your daily caloric expenditure, be honest here as this is the very cornerstone of your diet, if you are between two of the below activity levels then just multiply by a number in between them
> 
> To determine your total daily calorie needs, multiply your BMR by the appropriate activity factor, as follows:
> ...


DAMN.....3,150 calories


Now what?  :Hmmmm: 

BF% 24....best guess

----------


## jamyjamjr

you need to get on a 2700kcal diet and do cardio 5 days a week...

i would split it like this

300 protien a day = 1200kcal
250 carb a day= 1000 kcal
55g fats a day= roughly 500kcal

work with these macros

----------


## Phate

are you performing the cardio on an empty stomach?

what heartrate are you performing it at?

we need macros for each of your meals and the daily total

----------


## Dr Manhattan

> you need to get on a 2700kcal diet and do cardio 5 days a week...
> 
> i would split it like this
> 
> 300 protien a day = 1200kcal
> 250 carb a day= 1000 kcal
> 55g fats a day= roughly 500kcal
> 
> work with these macros


Sounds very doable

And what like <10gm of sugar?





> are you performing the cardio on an empty stomach?
> 
> what heartrate are you performing it at?
> 
> we need macros for each of your meals and the daily total


Yes

150-180

Don't have a set diet as of yet that's why i'm here

----------


## jamyjamjr

> Sounds very doable
> 
> And what like <10gm of sugar? *only post workout, that's the only time you can have simple carbs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> ...


advice in bold

----------


## jamyjamjr

haha, just realized what your screen name is....

u ended up getting that posting gut huh???

im in pre-hospital care myself.. i know the feeling

----------


## Phate

> Sounds very doable
> 
> And what like <10gm of sugar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> ...


if you are in that heartrate range on an empty stomach you are burning through muscle, empty stomach cardio should be done in an aerobic state(you shouldn't be breathing hard at all)

here is a thread you should read on empty stomach cardio

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=380883

also, watch these videos, they will give you a good basis for creating a diet, then once you have watched one try to create a diet and post it for critique

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=323516

----------


## Dr Manhattan

> haha, just realized what your screen name is....
> 
> u ended up getting that posting gut huh???
> 
> im in pre-hospital care myself.. i know the feeling


Seriously dude.....we're at a station and everybody who works here are FAT slobs.....i gotta turn around before i'm one of them....or look like this




....people still see me and say damn when did you start taking steroids lol
so i'm not too far gone

i do HIIT on hills and intervals on the eliptical....so on the spikes it gets pretty high....i'll just do a mild pace.....130 should be pretty easy




> if you are in that heartrate range on an empty stomach you are burning through muscle, empty stomach cardio should be done in an aerobic state(you shouldn't be breathing hard at all)
> 
> here is a thread you should read on empty stomach cardio
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=380883
> 
> also, watch these videos, they will give you a good basis for creating a diet, then once you have watched one try to create a diet and post it for critique
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=323516


Sounds good i'll go check it out now!

Thanks a bunch for the help guys keep it coming!!! 

My goal:

To get ripped like Dr. Manhattan  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Phate

the ripped we can help you with, the blue glow thing, not so much, though i do know a certain class of protists that glow red, so you could cover yourself with those if you want, lol

it's the class Dinoflagellate if anyone's wondering

----------


## jamyjamjr

> the ripped we can help you with, the blue glow thing, not so much, though i do know a certain class of protists that glow red, so you could cover yourself with those if you want, lol
> 
> it's the class Dinoflagellate if anyone's wondering



god damn chemistry nerds... lmao

----------


## Phate

> god damn chemistry nerds... lmao


LMAO, nope, that's 18 straight hours of studying for a zoology practical, well almost straight, i took a 2 hour break to go to the gym

----------


## Dr Manhattan

> LMAO, nope, that's 18 straight hours of studying for a zoology practical, well almost straight, i took a 2 hour break to go to the gym


LOL....studying for phys test now......

sucks

----------


## jamyjamjr

> LOL....studying for phys test now......
> 
> sucks


im on spring break BITCHES!!!!!!

----------

